# Game 28: Boston Celtics (11-16) at Sacramento Kings (11-17)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Sacramento Kings at the ARCO Arena in Sacramento on Friday, December 30. The game will be at 10:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Sacramento Kings's last game was against the Los Angeles Clippers, *W*, 110-93 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics last game was against the Golden State Warriors, *L*, 109-111* (*boxscore*)*.

The Kings are 7-9 at home and the Celtics are 2-10 away. The Kings score and give up 99 points per game. The Celtics score 97.6 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

 * The probable starters for each team:*





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* *|* Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Sacramento **Kings* *Game **Thread* *!*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics will play the Sacramento Kings on the new year (January 27th, 2006). In my opinion, the Kings will have a tough time trying to guard Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis with their young, albeit good, players in Francisco Garcia and Kevin Martin. I feel that the key for this game will be trying to stay in front of Mike Bibby to prevent him from having yet another big scoring night.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Guess who has this game on TV tonight?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Guess who has this game on TV tonight?


I found the website that you watch these on. I think I'm going to watch tonight's game on the computer too....:biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte continues to stroke his shot. He has no hesitation at all. Glad to see he's found his confidence.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte shooting well once again (two for two; he just hit a three-point field goal).

Ricky Davis sporting the afro once again. It seems like they're not getting him the ball though.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Have I mentioned the Celtics defense is terrible?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice play by Al Jefferson to pick off a pass and then run the floor for a nice layup off a feed from Ricky Davis.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Have I mentioned the Celtics defense is terrible?


It goes without saying.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, the irony.

After Mark Blount manages to grab an *offensive* rebound, he travels.

On a related noted, Blount and Perkins both have committed three-second violations.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

When are the Celtics going to stop switching? It's fairly obvious the Kings have figured out that every time they do a pick and roll that Miller is going to have a little guy on him so it's an easy 2. This is pitiful.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What did I miss?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That was a hard fall by Delonte.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

How is that a flagrant?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> How is that a flagrant?


He pushed him down hard?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> What did I miss?


Not much. The Celtics are turning the ball over a lot; shooting well; and not playing defense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Not much. The Celtics are turning the ball over a lot; shooting well; and not playing defense.


Ah, the usual.

BTW, in the Summer League who slapped who's hand after a hard foul (not accepting the hand to get up?) Was it Delonte?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

At the end of the first quarter, the Kings lead the Celtics by four, 28-24.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-21</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>13</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>6</td><td>24</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>12</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>11</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>11</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-25</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-12</td><td>6</td><td>11</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>28</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics really have to stop turning the ball over. 

Wow Ricky's last two shots have been horrible...one blocked and one air balled...

Was that Raef's 3rd block?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis just completely missed the rim with a corner three-point attempt. Worst shot of the season, perhaps.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Everyone's got a turnover. This is bad...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You got to love Banks' pressuring of the ball up the court. He would excel in a fast-break offense. It's too bad we play the most boring of motion offenses in the league.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

how does pierce have 0 points????


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great cut by LaFrentz and nice pass from Blount for the layup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why are Blount AND Raef in? I thought we tried that and decided that both of them look clueless...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He isn't shooting well at all and the Celtics basically stopped giving him the ball. This is a great night for both Pierce and Davis to have bad games.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce _finally_ gets his first points of the game on a jump shot off a screen.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Why are Blount AND Raef in? I thought we tried that and decided that both of them look clueless...


You're underrating the stupidity of Doc Rivers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> He isn't shooting well at all and the Celtics basically stopped giving him the ball. This is a great night for both Pierce and Davis to have bad games.


It'd be a nice time for everyone else to contribute though. We're down by 10 to the Kings, WITHOUT 3 key players. Sad.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> BTW, in the Summer League who slapped who's hand after a hard foul (not accepting the hand to get up?) Was it Delonte?


Anyone?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

By the way, who's commenting with Mike and Tommy?

Mark Wahlberg? Ed Norton?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> By the way, who's commenting with Mike and Tommy?
> 
> Mark Wahlberg? Ed Norton?


The guy that is always there when we're playing the Lakers...actor...whatever.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Donnie Wahlberg.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005531/


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down ten at the half, 49-59.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>22</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>14</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>11</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>20-41</td><td>3-9</td><td>6-10</td><td>4</td><td>18</td><td>12</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>14</td><td>13</td><td>49</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>20</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>16</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>17</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-8</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>21</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>16</td><td>6-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corliss Williamson, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Skinner, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>20-43</td><td>2-4</td><td>17-22</td><td>10</td><td>24</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>14</td><td>10</td><td>59</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ever notice how as soon as Perkins, Banks, or Al do something wrong, Doc benches them? Perkins committed a foul early on and then a three-second violation and hasn't played ever since.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

This is pitiful.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Ever notice how as soon as Perkins, Banks, or Al do something wrong, Doc benches them? Perkins committed a foul early on and then a three-second violation and hasn't played ever since.


He develops them nicely.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok, I'm not watching this anymore. I'm not watching tomorrows game (New Years Eve) and expect much better things next year. Being killed by the Pacers last year without their big guys was enought, I'm not doing it again this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Defense?

I'm yearning for Obie...and that's a very, very bad thing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm happy that LaFrentz is hitting his threes but he needs to do more than just stand around at the perimeter and shoot.

Up one now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As soon as Marcus was waving the ball, I was hoping Pierce wouldn't pass to him so he wouldn't shoot, but to my delight he hit the three-point shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce hitting the floor for the loose ball. That's encouraging to see.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The people that lead this team blow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>43</td><td>7-18</td><td>3-9</td><td>5-8</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>35</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>44</td><td>14-27</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>35</td><td>6-11</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>18</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>30</td><td>4-9</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>19</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>45-87</td><td>11-29</td><td>11-17</td><td>6</td><td>33</td><td>39</td><td>27</td><td>9</td><td>8</td><td>22</td><td>28</td><td>112</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*51.7%*</td><td>*37.9%*</td><td>*64.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 22 (23)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(57, 57, 150) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>25</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>41</td><td>10-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>9-13</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>29</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>35</td><td>8-17</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>46</td><td>8-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>5-5</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>44</td><td>11-19</td><td>4-7</td><td>7-9</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>25</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corliss Williamson, F</td><td>18</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Skinner, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> ...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Lanteri, I actually had it on nat'l TV tonight...dunno about what site you are referring to, cos I'd love to see it.

On a related note, great game for me to finally see live. I think we should give Kenny "The Celtics Made Me Look Like The Best Player In the NBA Tonight" Thomas more open 17-footers. Bibby was just unconscious tonight. Great game by Ricky and Banks played very well, too, the two assists he had to Al were nifty.

Just a terrible, terrible defensive game, though. Man. That made my eyes bleed.


----------

